# Names of the Kings that became the Nazgul



## Nazgul_Lord (Mar 30, 2002)

Well my subject kinda says it all. I'm just wondering what their names are (or were).


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Mar 30, 2002)

Are their names ever mentioned in any books? cause I've read most of them and i dont believe i have seen any of their "King" names.


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 30, 2002)

One of them was called Khamul. He was originally an Easterling, and was 2nd in charge of the Nazgul.

I don't think any of the others were named.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 1, 2002)

Ty, I didnt think that many were named if any.


----------



## Khamul (Apr 1, 2002)

I have only heard of Khamul, the "Shadow of the East"


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Apr 2, 2002)

In Bored of the Rings one of thems called Aargh, but thats probably not what you wanted to know...


----------



## Niniel (Apr 2, 2002)

The Lord of the Nazgul is of course the witch-king of Angmar, but he is sometimes called Angmar himself as well, but I'm not sure that that is his name or just that of his realm.


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 2, 2002)

Niniel, you are correct that the leader of the Nazgul was The Witch King of Angamr. But that was a title given to him long after he became a Nazgul. His original name or origin is unknown.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 2, 2002)

And the Witch-king himself couldn't have been called Angmar, because the element _-mar_ means 'land, country'. (_Ang-_, from _anga_: 'iron')


----------



## Anduril (Apr 2, 2002)

I think my comment doesn't have any original idea to bring you guys, but, in fact, I only knew Khamul...


----------



## Grond (Apr 4, 2002)

What about Gothmog? (and no, I'm not referring to the Balrog). I'm referring to the Lt. of Minas Morgul who took over the Battle of Pelannor Fields after the Lord of the Nagul was vanquished by Merry and Eowyn. It speaks of him as second in command on the field and while it never identifies his race, I can't imagine a Lt. of Morgul and second in command on the field to be anything less than a Nazgul. But those are just my thoughts on the matter. I've already researched this in every single book JRRT ever wrote from LotR - Sil - UT - all of HoMe and there ain't squat about Gothmog the Lt. So, we're just left to guess.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 17, 2002)

Ty Grond


----------



## Grond (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nazgul_Lord _
> *Ty Grond *


What????


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 18, 2002)

*Silly*



> In Bored of the Rings one of thems called Aargh, but thats probably not what you wanted to know...



And he lived in the Castle Aaaaaaagh! and was the kepper of the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch?


----------



## Kit Baggins (Apr 18, 2002)

Ni!! Ecky-ecky-ecky-pikang-zoom-boing-zoop-owli-zhiv!!!!

Er, yeah. What was this thread about again  ?

~Kit


----------



## SpencerC18 (Apr 19, 2002)

They all had names, and I know like 6 or 7 of them but I will tell you their names later because I'm at school and I don't have my resource with me.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 19, 2002)

"Maybe it's 'St. Iiiiiives'?"
LOL  That's an excellent film, I say.


----------



## Grond (Apr 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SpencerC18 _
> *They all had names, and I know like 6 or 7 of them but I will tell you their names later because I'm at school and I don't have my resource with me. *


Only two were identified by the author. Others were given names in RPG's and the LotR Board Game but those don't count.

The only two identified for sure by the author were the Witch-king (aka Lord of the Nazgul) and Khamul the Easterling. A possible Ring-wraith, Gothmog (Lt. of Morgul and second in command of the army in the field at the Pelannor Fields) is identified in the Return of the King but his race is never given.


----------



## Ragnarok (Apr 19, 2002)

Gothmog wasn't a Nazgul. It says he looked just like one, but you could tell he was a still a man, somewhat. (I think it meant he was a skeleton thing.) But it definately says he wasn't a Nazgul.


----------



## Elias (Apr 20, 2002)

I have no idea what their names are and I have to say that I have never wondered that before, but I would love to know their names. Even it's not that important afterall.


----------



## Grond (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragnarok _
> *Gothmog wasn't a Nazgul. It says he looked just like one, but you could tell he was a still a man, somewhat. (I think it meant he was a skeleton thing.) But it definately says he wasn't a Nazgul. *


Ragnorok, I think you may be thinking of the Mouth of Sauron, Lt. of Barad-dur at the Gates of Morannon. I have read the books more times than you have years and have never read any description of Gothmog, the Lt. of Morgul in all my readings. Please provide the detailed information or retract your post.


----------



## Rangerdave (Apr 21, 2002)

Nah! Their real names were

Fred, Barney, Tom, Jerry, Larry, Curly, Moe, Shaggy and the Witchking Scooby!
(Razrul! Roinks!)

Now, can anyone prove me wrong?
(actually, it should take Ulairi and Grond about two seconds)

RD


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Apr 22, 2002)

I said Thank you Grond


----------



## Grond (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nazgul_Lord _
> *Ty Grond *


Yw.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 23, 2002)

I wish I had seen this thread sooner. Gothmog the Lieutenant of Morgul is a possibility Grond. If anyone wishes to give light to 'The identitiy of the Lord of the Nazgul' thread that I have posted in 'The Lord of the Rings' forum feel free to do so. RD, as for the names you're wrong, I cannot in anyway disprove them. You are so right! Where do you get your brilliant insights?


----------

